# Hide-Away Strobes on 2008 Ford F-250



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all. I just picked up my 8' Boss for my 2008 Ford F250 and going to start pushing some snow. Before the season starts I would like to install Hide-Away strobes but not sure where to put them and what color to use. Wondering if anyone had experience with this tuck or similar year. So far I think I narrowed it down to the Whelen 90 Watt system. Would you suggest getting the clear bulbs or the amber bulbs? Where would you suggest mounting them for best visibility? In the turn signals? Headlights? Brake lights? Back-up lights? A little confused and any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

ChickenKing;1097785 said:


> Hi all. I just picked up my 8' Boss for my 2008 Ford F250 and going to start pushing some snow. Before the season starts I would like to install Hide-Away strobes but not sure where to put them and what color to use. Wondering if anyone had experience with this tuck or similar year. So far I think I narrowed it down to the Whelen 90 Watt system. Would you suggest getting the clear bulbs or the amber bulbs? Where would you suggest mounting them for best visibility? In the turn signals? Headlights? Brake lights? Back-up lights? A little confused and any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


well i would have to say tail light for sure and front turn signals and go with clear bulbs


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Clear bulbs sounds good. Where in the tail lights?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ChickenKing;1097833 said:


> Clear bulbs sounds good. Where in the tail lights?


Put them in the reverse lights, but I believe theirs an extra spot on the tail lights that can be drilled into and have a light put in it.


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

So front turn signals and rear reverse lights....clear 90 watt bulbs.

I heard something about a double wall on the front light assembly and needing to drill a 1" hole and then a 3.4" hole to insert the bulb....is this crazy talk?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

yes, same as my 011


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Did you use the 90 Watt Whelen system? They have a screw-in bulb. Can you access the screws through the 1" hole ?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

ChickenKing;1097851 said:


> So front turn signals and rear reverse lights....clear 90 watt bulbs.
> 
> I heard something about a double wall on the front light assembly and needing to drill a 1" hole and then a 3.4" hole to insert the bulb....is this crazy talk?


no just have to drill one hole not 2 i wana say a 3/4 hole but maybe it's a 1 in hole look at the bulbs for the size.

there should be a raised lip where the bulb/glass attaches to it's housing and then means to attach it to the housing IE screw holes and a rubber ring for vibration cushion and pre drill the screw holes or you can crack the housing ...

and take the whole head light assembly off the truck then do your drilling and mounting then put every thing back together might take a little while longer to do it this way but in the long run you will be happier you did....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

mine is 80 watts with 1 in push ins, 1 used1 1/8 drill and then 1 in drill. please dont not use a paddle bit. start off with1 1/8 or 1/4 hole saw and then 1 inch hole saw. drill slow....then quad it up


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

Got ya. Thanks guys. I'm probably going to order this tomorrow....

http://www.sirennet.com/90wstrobkitm.html

http://www.sirennet.com/soewlc1000sbdf0w.html

Looking to make the back-up buddy type lighting system and the 1000 watt LED's look amazing for the price.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

ChickenKing;1097925 said:


> Got ya. Thanks guys. I'm probably going to order this tomorrow....
> 
> http://www.sirennet.com/90wstrobkitm.html
> 
> ...


i have the same one has worked for years and still working


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

you will NOT be happy if you do:


Kit also includes: 
•(4) HA238C Hide-A-Way strobes. 
•(4) 15 foot strobe cables. 

Strobes are flange mount style not grommet mount style. 

the flange need to be screwed in.....do you want to see srecw tips in your headlights? and the flange will hold the light to far in on the headlight. the outer shell is 1/2 to 3/4 from the inside of the finish part of the light,,,,,u need the grommet ones


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

I think the grommet ones are 60 watts ? Think they will have enough "umph" ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

my back ups.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

ChickenKing;1097942 said:


> I think the grommet ones are 60 watts ? Think they will have enough "umph" ?


ok so instead of drilling screw holes use an epoxy made for plastic to hold them in and put then in a spot that is away from the head lamp bulb you'll still get the reflection in the housing


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.strobesnmore.com/star-svp-90-watt-strobe-system-w-6-strobes-sale.html


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

I was thinking of installing in the turn signal section of the housing...just thinking.....not sure if the screw head issue is a big problem for me.



Reliable Snow and Ice;1097951 said:


> ok so instead of drilling screw holes use an epoxy made for plastic to hold them in and put then in a spot that is away from the head lamp bulb you'll still get the reflection in the housing


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

ChickenKing;1097959 said:


> I was thinking of installing in the turn signal section of the housing...just thinking.....not sure if the screw head issue is a big problem for me.


ok then pre drill i thought you were going head light's


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

sounds like a plan....


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1097955 said:


> http://www.strobesnmore.com/star-svp-90-watt-strobe-system-w-6-strobes-sale.html


Looks like the Whelen kit but with two more lamps. And $15 cheaper.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

how most packs work is total power divide by lights in pairs

divide by pairs = power

80watts with 4 outlets or 2 pair =40 watts per pair divide 2 = 20 watts each

90 watts with 6 outlets or 3 pairs = 30 watts per pair divide by 2 = 15 watts each


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

..............


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1097979 said:


> how most packs work is total power divide by lights in pairs
> 
> divide by pairs = power
> 
> ...


Got ya. From what I've read Whelen is the pimp of strobe lights. That's why I was planning on using them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

warning before u start.......

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107731


----------



## ChickenKing (Oct 26, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1097990 said:


> warning before u start.......
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107731


I hear ya !!! Already planning the new head unit with back-up camera !!! Wait till the wife sees the bill for that !!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

pop in or screw in you can run 90 watts to both.....they say not to for heat but i have NEVER had a problem running even a 90x4 which is 22.5 watts VS the 690's 15 watts on pop ins....seal em in and your fine...


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Dissociative;1101860 said:


> pop in or screw in you can run 90 watts to both.....they say not to for heat but i have NEVER had a problem running even a 90x4 which is 22.5 watts VS the 690's 15 watts on pop ins....seal em in and your fine...


I'm curious which power supplies you've been using George. I thought you were using Whelen's but they don't have a 90x4. Have you tried the SoundOff power supplies?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

look up a whelen ISP94

or 
whelen DOT94C

or 
whelen UPS94

theres a bunch...........................22.5 watts is the ONLY way to go.....when your done playing with boys toys at 15 watts step up to DOT standards of 22.5 watts

i run ISP188 in a lot of my trucks......22.5 watts X 8 heads....the perfect fan cooled bullet proof power supply for a plow truck....and gives you 4 forward 4 backward and 2x2x2x2 switching..


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

http://www.evpp.com/details.asp?prodid=ISP94&cat=21

wish i was the sponsor....LOL


----------

